# self defense books



## CuongNhuka (Apr 9, 2006)

I've been spending alot of time for about the last year dealing with self defense. I just got done reading a thread by still learning, and it made me think about something. I could defenently use self defense books to further my knowldege. But I don't know about to many out there... so what are some self defense books out there, who wrote it, and why do you recommend it. 

Sweet Brighit Bless your Blade,

John


----------



## Mcura (Apr 9, 2006)

On a quick look in my bookshelves, I came up with the following:

Knife Fighting: A Practical Course by Michael Janich
Master of the Blade by Richard Ryan
The Travel Wrench Training Manual by Kelly Worden
Krav Maga: How to Defend Yourself Against Armed Assualt by Imi Lichtenfeld and Eyal Yanilov
The Dirty Dozen by Larry Jordan
Brazilian Jiu Jitsu Self Defence by Royce and Charles Gracie

I confess, I have a bias towards weapon defence because I train with weapons a lot.  Knives and sticks seem to be a more practical consideration versus swords and rondel daggers, however.

I looked specifically for the Michael Janich text because it complimented my JKD training.  The Richard Ryan book came as a promotional deal.  Kelly Worden's manual came with the travel wrench, and it's a bargain since half of the material also deals with unarmed assault.  The Krav Maga text, in addition to knives and clubs, also addresses gun disarms and dealing with grenade threats.  It may be a bit much, but it makes sense considering it was originally penned in Israel.

The Gracie book, oddly enough, looks very similar to the wrestling plays of Fiore dei Liberi in certain sections, so I went and got it.  The Dirty Dozen is a collection of classic "gutter-fighting" tactics like hair pulls, groin shots, and eye pokes.  I have some books on JKD training that do address some self-defence techniques, but I chose these to list because they address that topic directly.

Most, if not all, of these books are available on Amazon.com and Powells.com if you want to shop online, with the exception of Kelly Worden's manual.  However, a quick search will provide links to get it.


----------



## samurai69 (Apr 9, 2006)

Most books by geoff thompson


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Apr 10, 2006)

the gift of fear (gavin debecker) is the best place to start


----------



## frank raud (Apr 10, 2006)

Streetwise by Peter Consterdine. Covers many aspects of self defense, starting with awareness, strategy and prevention. Does have a section on techniques, but they are presented as suggestions, not this is the way to do it. Excellent book by a well respected British martial artist, Geoff Thompson's partner in the British Combat Association. Also has a great section on William Fairbairn by the late Peter Robins.


----------



## Phil Elmore (Apr 10, 2006)

If you'll forgive me the self promotion, my own books on the topic (geared for beginners) might be helpful.  The newest one is *here* and the previous one is *here*.


----------



## RoninPimp (Apr 10, 2006)

My personal opinion is that books are only good for reinforcing techniques already learned in an actual training class. That said, I'm a book buying junkie. My favorites are...

"Kill or Get Killed" by Rex Applegate

"Mastering Jujitsu" by Renzo Gracie & John Danaher


----------



## frank raud (Apr 10, 2006)

Phil Elmore said:
			
		

> If you'll forgive me the self promotion, my own books on the topic (geared for beginners) might be helpful. The newest one is *here* and the previous one is *here*.


Don't you get enough action pimping in your own forums?


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 10, 2006)

Do some research into the author, and maybe even the publisher if you can't turn up much.  (Some don't really worry about Credibility...)  Don't want to get something like this, a how to guide to being a contract killer, in reality written by a housewife as fiction and restructured to appeal to a "different" audience...

Point is, there are some serious posers publishing on self-defence that really have no knowledge to offer other then there own fabricated reality.  It's a messy field as nothing can be "proven" or "disproven".


----------



## WingChun Lawyer (Apr 10, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Do some research into the author, and maybe even the publisher if you can't turn up much. (Some don't really worry about Credibility...) Don't want to get something like this, a how to guide to being a contract killer, in reality written by a housewife as fiction and restructured to appeal to a "different" audience...
> 
> Point is, there are some serious posers publishing on self-defence that really have no knowledge to offer other then there own fabricated reality. It's a messy field as nothing can be "proven" or "disproven".


 
Hear, hear. Credentials first, everything else second. Either the guy has some experience to offer you (UFC champion, bouncer, cop, soldier, whatever) or he doesn´t and he is making things up. You don´t want to trust your physical integrity to someone who MIGHT be right about what he is saying.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Apr 10, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Point is, there are some serious posers publishing on self-defence that really have no knowledge to offer other then there own fabricated reality. It's a messy field as nothing can be "proven" or "disproven".


 
And know you guys get why I asked for a reason you would recommend the book. And HOLY CROUDD!!! I didn't know there were some many books out there on the subject!!! and thanks for all the book titels, this list alone is makeing me feel a little safer. (on a side not to the administartors, I'm sorry for my potty language). 

Sweet Brighit Bless your Blade,

John


----------



## Phil Elmore (Apr 10, 2006)

There are more books on self-defense than any one person can hope to read.  Paladin offers some of the best (though there are indeed a few items in their catalog I wouldn't buy myself -- the rest of their selection more than makes up for this).


----------



## bshovan (Apr 10, 2006)

A good research book is one by Bradley J. Steiner called, " Manuals on Mayhem " a complete guide to the literature of combat martial arts and serious self-defense, published in 1979 and he describes and evaluates over 140 of the very best books ever written in the fields of close combat and self-defense.

Bill Shovan


----------



## still learning (Apr 10, 2006)

Hello, Thank-you for the good comments.  One of my flavorite authors is "Loren W Christensen", his books are base on modern martial arts world of today. All of his books are worth reading and owning.

"Marc the Animal MacYoung" is another author whose books I enjoy reading, he use to be a bouncer,martial artist and street fighter....he gives great informtion of what a real fight is like.

Right now I am reading "Strong on Defense " by Stanford Stong a retired police officer and he gives alot of real cases of people who were aducted,rape, and so on....and he goes over what they did wrong and what they did right....lessons we all need to learn about.  ...(main points here is...fight back)

..there are so many more...If you can get at least one thing from each book? ....than read as much as you can......the knowledge of learning more is out there....seek it...........Aloha

PS: The Gift of Fear...this is good too!


----------



## Phil Elmore (Apr 10, 2006)

Loren isn't just a good writer -- he's a really nice guy.


----------



## Ross (Apr 13, 2006)

samurai69 said:
			
		

> Most books by geoff thompson


 
Must agree with Samurai69, Geoff Thompson is generally excellent.

In my opinion the best is Dead or Alive - it is a fascinating insight into the mentality, psychology and 'rituals' of an street attacker. 

A very honest and insightful book!!

Buy it!


----------

